# Wine taste!



## Curly79 (17/7/14)

Hi all , I'm new to this business but very keen to get into brewing. I've brewed and bottled two batches using the kit and one kilo of dex/malt and followed the brew shops instructions yet both seem to taste like wine/ cider . 1 st attempt I think I bottled to early yet 2 nd attempt was a australian bitter kit. Left in fermenter for about two weeks Hydrometer reading was steady for at least 4 days. Fermented at about 20 degrees. Ale yeast. Bottled and stored for 10 days at around 18 degrees. Still tastes like wine / port almost ? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## shacked (17/7/14)

I'm assuming all your kit was super clean etc... You may need to just leave it in the bottle for a month. The first few batches I made tasted pretty average for the first couple of weeks - sweet, flat.. sort of meh, but the advice I got on here was that the last bottle in the batch always tastes the best!

Did you use the kit yeast or upgrade to US05/US4 or something equvialent?

Post your recipes and method up mate.

Also, get a copy of this book (or read it online): http://www.howtobrew.com/ it's unreal. 

Cheers!!


----------



## Curly79 (17/7/14)

Thank you for the advice. Yeah everything was cleaned and I just used the normal yeast. Coopers australian bitter kit. Brewed at 18 deg OG 1.048 ten days later 1.010 and steady for three days. I used 1 kg of beer improver. 1/2 dextrose 1/2 malt I think ? Bottled and stored for 9 days inside. Should I keep it stored inside at 19 ish degrees or move it under the house at about 9 degrees?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Curly79 (17/7/14)

I've just tried a bottle of my first brew. It's been stored under the house at about 8/10 ish degrees C. Definitely tastes a bit better. It's a pale ale. Still has a hint of arse about it but on the improve . What is the white residue on the bottom of the bottle ?




Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## shacked (17/7/14)

That's trub (yeast and other stuff). Don't drink it or mix it into your beer unless you like farting (or worse).

Put your bottles in the fridge upright for at least 24 hours before you drink 'em. Tip into a glass and leave the trub behind.

Beer gets a fair bit of flavour from yeast. Forget the tin stuff and spend an extra $4 on some US-05 for pale ales etc..


----------



## Curly79 (17/7/14)

Thanks again mate. I'll check out that book too. So I just ask my brew shop man for after market yeast ?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## shacked (17/7/14)

Yeah. I use US05 for Amber, bitter and pale ales, WB for wheat beer, S04 for strong ales and T58 for Belgium style beers. 

For example: http://www.esbrewing.com.au/safale-us-05-brewing-ale-yeast.html


----------



## Cronessa (17/7/14)

I think your beer will improve by leaving it longer in the bottle (14 days absolute minimum) and upping the amount of malt extract.

Also, I avoid the lighter kits and go for the stronger ones such as dark ale, real ale, stout, English bitter etc IMO they are easier to get a better result with as they will, to a certain extent, mask undesirable flavors such as those you are describing.


----------



## Curly79 (18/7/14)

Thanks heaps for the tips . Also How long should bottles be stored at fermenting temp before moving under the house at a cooler temp for storage. Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Cronessa (18/7/14)

Yeast will still behave in the bottle like it does in the fermenter i.e. The yeast will take longer to do its thing at lower temps (although you don't have to worry so much about temp variation in the bottle as there is minimal sugar to cause off flavours). 

I'd store them at room temp for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Curly79 (18/7/14)

Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Curly79 (18/7/14)

Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## NewtownClown (18/7/14)

shacked said:


> That's trub (yeast and other stuff). Don't drink it or mix it into your beer unless you like farting (or worse).
> 
> Put your bottles in the fridge upright for at least 24 hours before you drink 'em. Tip into a glass and leave the trub behind.
> 
> Beer gets a fair bit of flavour from yeast. Forget the tin stuff and spend an extra $4 on some US-05 for pale ales etc..


What? It is a probiotic and nutritional.
28 grams of brewers yeast contains 11 g protein, 10.9 g carbohydrate, 1.1 g dietary fiber, 0.3 g fat, 537 mg potassium, 497 mg phosphorus, 60 mg calcium, 34 mg sodium, 10.7 mg niacin, 4.9 mg iron, 4.4 mg thiamine, 1.2 mg riboflavin and 110 mcg chromium. 

Side affects _may_ include _mild _gas and/or _mild _bloating_. _If gas or bloating is significant, it is suggested the complainants entire gut flora is out of whack.

If your statement was correct nobody would be rousing the yeast in Cooper's or drinking Hefeweizen. In Belgium I've had the barman decant beer into a glass, swirl the yeast cake up serve it into an aperitif-type glass to be consumed as a digestif.


----------



## Curly79 (18/7/14)

So you're saying mix it in before serving? Like a coopers pale ale?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## jaypes (18/7/14)

Whatever your preference.

I know when I drink it, the amount of gas produced could power a small town in Alaska - and if accompanied by sultanas and or dried apricots enclosed goggles and or a sealed respiration mask is required for those in the near vicinity


----------



## Curly79 (18/7/14)

Ha ha. Nice. I'll give it a miss for the first few then


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## shacked (18/7/14)

NewtownClown said:


> What? It is a probiotic and nutritional.
> 28 grams of brewers yeast contains 11 g protein, 10.9 g carbohydrate, 1.1 g dietary fiber, 0.3 g fat, 537 mg potassium, 497 mg phosphorus, 60 mg calcium, 34 mg sodium, 10.7 mg niacin, 4.9 mg iron, 4.4 mg thiamine, 1.2 mg riboflavin and 110 mcg chromium.
> 
> Side affects _may_ include _mild _gas and/or _mild _bloating_. _If gas or bloating is significant, it is suggested the complainants entire gut flora is out of whack.
> ...


Just going on what I read in How to Brew: http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/chapter11-9.html

I take your point on the Coopers and Hefeweizen though!


----------



## Curly79 (23/7/14)

Well ..,, I've just tried my second brew. Australian bitter. Been bottled for two weeks now and tastes pretty good. I reckon still a slight wine taste but I Spose it'll improve over the coming weeks? Am I being too impatient or am I expecting too much from kit brews? 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Curly79 (23/7/14)

And also, does anyone else think coopers pale ale long necks Taste and smell different to stubbies. Or am I crazy. ? Be honest  


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Cronessa (23/7/14)

Maybe next time try upping the malt extract and reducing the dextrose to give it a bit more omph. I just brewed a kit beer for my brother which is fermenting away - from memory it was Tooheys lager kit, 1 kg LDME, 400g dextrose 200g maltodextrine and about 10 - 20 grams of Amarillo hops at 10 mins made up to 23l. Will let you know how it goes.

Re the longnecks v stubbies, do you drink them both out of the bottle or glass or differently?


----------



## Curly79 (23/7/14)

Cheers. Will do. Stubbs out of the bottle. Long necks out of a glass?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Curly79 (23/7/14)

Ok thanks. Yep long necks out of a glass Stubbs out of the bottle?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Curly79 (23/7/14)

Cheers. Do you think drinking out the bottle changes the taste/smell?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Curly79 (23/7/14)

Ahh just realised we've started a new page. Sorry, didn't think my replies were sending. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Cronessa (23/7/14)

Drinking out of the bottle definitely effects the smell (as you pretty much don't smell the beer at all when the bottle is in your mouth) and therefore the taste.

Much of our taste is dependent on smell. Try eating something fragrant like a curry holding your nose.

You should always drink your beers out of a glass for this reason (within reason obviously, I'll drink lagers out of the bottle at Friday night knock off drinks!) It's also partly the reason why there are beer style specific glasses. They're not just gimmicks.


----------



## Curly79 (4/8/14)

Ok. So last night I brewed a coopers pale ale kit with 750 gm malt 250 gm dextrose and 250 gm corn syrup. I used the US 05 yeast you suggested. Today it's bubbling away nicely and smells delicious. Fingers crossed. Thanks again for your tips. Much appreciated. The US 05 yeast seems to be making it bubble at a slower steadier rate? Is that right? Sitting on about 20 degrees c same as I allways do ?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## shacked (6/8/14)

Should be all good mate. Just wait a week or so and do a hydrometer reading to see how it's going. 

Are you going to dry hop this batch?


----------



## Curly79 (7/8/14)

I'm still not sure how to go about that? Havnt read into it yet. Is it hard? 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## menoetes (7/8/14)

Not hard sir, buy some hops from your homebrew shop (or online) for example 15- 20g of cascade, centennial, chinook or citra (the classic 'C' hops all favorites with beginners and good for pale ales) and drop them into your fermenter on day 5 or 6 of brewing.

Don't worry about an infection, hops have natural anti-bacterial properties. Just open the fermenter, pour them in and seal it back up again. They'll float around for a day or three then sink to the bottom imparting an amazing aroma to your beer. Easy as and pretty fancy too


----------



## Curly79 (7/8/14)

Sound like a plan. Cheers heaps mate. I thought it involved boiling and all sorts of hard work . Thanks heaps again. Will do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## menoetes (7/8/14)

You can add hops to the boil during the brew process for extra hop flavour etc but for dry hopping you just throw them into the fermenter. It's an easy way to get introduced to hops and maybe next time you'll want to give boiling them a try.

It's not too much extra work and well worth it, believe me


----------



## Curly79 (7/8/14)

Ok. Sounds like a step in the right direction. Much appreciated. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## shacked (7/8/14)

Just chuck 'em in mate! 

+1 for the 'C' hops - Cascade would be good for a pale ale. 20g or so is a good start.

This might help: http://www.brewerscoop.co.nz/images/HopsWheel.jpg

Here's a guide to different hops: https://www.hopunion.com/aroma-wheel/

Pretty soon you'll have 10 different bags of hops around the place; it's all downhill from here!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Curly79 (7/8/14)

Thanks again. Hey just havin a Sierra Nevada at the mo. What would be a good hop to try to copy that. Been eying them off at the bottle o for a while now. First try. Bloody nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## shacked (7/8/14)

Great drop! There are a few extract recipes floating around for SN. 

Get a few kit brews down first then move on to extract brewing (using unhopped malt and adding hops yourself). If you like hoppy IPAs, there is a great thread on here for a feral Hop Hog clone (you need to try this if you haven't already); give that a go!!


----------



## Cronessa (8/8/14)

Cascade is an American style hop which will produce similar aromas to what is in the Sierra Nevada pale ale - you'll be amazed at how much difference adding a bit to your fermenter will make to your kit


----------



## Curly79 (8/8/14)

Yeah I read the label. It said cascade hops. Any one know where I could buy cascade rhizomes. I've been looking around and found some others but not cascade. Cheers for your help again coronessa 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Curly79 (3/9/14)

Just cracked one of my pale ales with the extra malt and the US 05 yeast. Maybe too much malt? Not too bad but not what I was hoping for. Bugger. Been bottled for over two weeks now. Got the same brew fermenting at the mo but with sparkling ale kit instead. Might grab some hops tomorrow and throw them in the fermenter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Cronessa (5/9/14)

I've said it before mate but hops will be the key to what your after - not necessarily yeast or malt (although they'll help)


----------



## Curly79 (6/9/14)

Just threw 15g of cascade pellets into the fermenter on day 6 of fermentation. Coopers sparkling ale. See how we go 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Curly79 (6/9/14)

And thanks again coronessa. Appreciate the advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## 0juz (8/10/14)

Fwiw

Drinking a uk/ us type ale imho it will taste poor with the yeast so leave the yeast in the bottle
Drinking a Belgian, saison or hefe it will taste poor without the yeast in the glass

Just my 5c

Enjoy your brews


----------



## panzerd18 (9/10/14)

How did the 15 grams of cascade dry hop go?


----------



## Curly79 (10/10/14)

I'm trying to be patient. It's only been around 18 degrees where my bottles are stored so havnt tried yet. Might try one this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Yob (10/10/14)

Is it just me or is the top shelf of your fridge on an angle?


----------



## Curly79 (10/10/14)

Ha ha. Shelving under the house yob


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Curly79 (10/10/14)

That's what happens when plumbers try carpentry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Curly79 (12/10/14)

Well..........It's Very nice!!!

Coronessa Shacked and everyone else , thanks heaps for your advice. The hops help a lot as you suggested. 

Only regret is not putting more in the fridge 



Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Cronessa (13/10/14)

Great to hear that it turned out Curly! Hopefully that is the start of a lifetime of experimenting and improving your beers.


----------



## Curly79 (14/10/14)

Yep. I'm wrapped! Thanks mate! 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## shacked (14/10/14)

Awesome mate! What's on for the next brew??


----------



## Curly79 (14/10/14)

I got a mangrove jacks pale ale pack. The improver looks to be 3/4 malt 1/4 dex. And a small bag of cascade pellets. Gunna try boiling the hop bag and adding the kit and kilo to the pot this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## shacked (15/10/14)

Sounds tasty mate. Cascade is a great hop!!

Just remember to add about 100g of DME per L of water for your hop boil (you want to do the boil at a gravity of about 1.040 for best hop extraction). Maybe a 4L boil with half of your brew improver. 

If you just use water you can get some harsh flavors from your hops.


----------



## Curly79 (16/10/14)

So 400g of DME with the hop boil then add the 1 kg improver or use half the improver for the hop boil


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## wereprawn (16/10/14)

Nah mate. Use your improver or DME . So 4 ltr of water to 400 odd g of improver will do the job. Don't boil the kit or the rest of the improver at all, It will ruin the beers head retention.


----------



## Curly79 (16/10/14)

Ok. Cheers mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/10/14)

I wish there was some way i could know what sort of phone curly79 owns


----------



## pipsyboy (16/10/14)

I reckon he just types that in after every message.



Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer.


----------



## Curly79 (16/10/14)

Is that better ?


----------



## Curly79 (16/10/14)

Now you don't know what sort of phone I have.


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/10/14)

Shit!


----------



## pipsyboy (16/10/14)

I want to know why it goes small and in italics when I really did just type it in after the message. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer.


----------



## pipsyboy (16/10/14)

It did it again. 


Just typed in even though it WAS sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer.


----------

